# Cost to have the 7D caliberated to a canon lens



## nismosr (Sep 21, 2011)

I wanted to go to Canon in Jamesburg NJ which is about 30mins from where I live to have my 
canon 7D caliberated to my 3 canon lens. I am not the original owner of the 7D bought it used
but i'm the original owner of the 3 lens. I have them for about 3 years now. my real question
is how much will Canon charge me for 3 lens caliberated to the 7D? does any one in here has done it?

thank you


----------



## Cfunkexplosion (Sep 21, 2011)

I recently purchased the 17-55 2.8 for my 7D. The focus seemed a bit off, so I took it in for calibration. Since the 7D was outside of warranty, they would calibrate it to a generic 7D for free, but to have it calibrated to my 7D would cost $180. I had them work on the lens only, but I still need to fiddle with MA, so I can't say it was particularly helpful. Calibration is more expensive that I thought, though I just might need to suck it up and give them their pound of flesh.


----------



## KBX500 (Sep 21, 2011)

nismosr said:


> I wanted to go to Canon in Jamesburg NJ which is about 30mins from where I live to have my
> canon 7D caliberated to my 3 canon lens. I am not the original owner of the 7D bought it used
> but i'm the original owner of the 3 lens. I have them for about 3 years now. my real question
> is how much will Canon charge me for 3 lens caliberated to the 7D? does any one in here has done it?
> ...




I'm curious, why do you believe they need calibration ?


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 21, 2011)

I just sent in 3 in warranty lenses with my out of warranty 50D. The lenses were free but the camera was ~ $170.00
My symptoms were poor iq/ not sharp pics. I put the lenses on other 50D & 60D bodies same problem. I also tried to calibrate it with two different products to rule out forward/rear focus.

Winds up, there was a focus issue with the camera and all of the new lenses needed some tinkering. I am getting much better images now.

The repair notes were not helpful to determine the issue or what was done other than adjustment.

Took about 2 weeks to get the stuff back.

sek


KBX500 said:


> nismosr said:
> 
> 
> > I wanted to go to Canon in Jamesburg NJ which is about 30mins from where I live to have my
> ...


----------



## NormanBates (Sep 21, 2011)

the camera has microadjustment, is it not enough for your lenses?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 21, 2011)

Canon will not calibrate your lenses to your body, but they will calibrate them to specification. If it happens that your body is in need of adjustment, you would end up with mis-calibrated lenses.

If there are three lenses that do not match your body, suspect the body as being the likely thing to have checked first.


----------

